# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  Полет на боинге 7Х7 (Обучающее видео)

## ER79

*Полет на Боинге 737 /ITVV B737-300*

Обложка: http://i027.radikal.ru/0711/c4/73ac27370f17.jpg

Страна: Англия
Жанр: Обучающее видео
Продолжительность: 1:35:11

Описание: Прекрасный фильм о полете на "ездовой лошадке" всего мира Боинге 737-300.
Ваше путешествие начнется в Лондонском аэропорту Stansted и приземлитесь вы в Лиссабоне (Португалия). 

В этом фильме будет все. Радиообмен,буксировка и запуск , руление, взлет, полет на эшелоне,снижение и мягкая посадка. 
При этом капитан объясняет,каким образом этот гигант авиации работает. 
Так как английский язык признан языком авиации , то и фильм на английском, но это не мешает наслаждаться работой экипажа и пониманием того как " это все летает".

Качество: VHSRip
Формат: AVI
Видео кодек: DivX
Аудио кодек: MPEG Audio
Видео: DIVX 512x384 25.00fps 884Kbps [Video 0]
Аудио: MPEG Audio Layer 3 48000Hz stereo 112Kbps [Audio 1]

Скришоты:
http://i031.radikal.ru/0711/00/970fc578eec2.jpg
http://i018.radikal.ru/0711/e8/fbccf91dbf84.jpg
http://i043.radikal.ru/0711/c9/0e8365b72f44.jpg
http://i011.radikal.ru/0711/3f/eb1ff60ec2fc.jpg
http://i024.radikal.ru/0711/c5/157bf0d6173e.jpg
http://i044.radikal.ru/0711/6d/948e0014022b.jpg

Ссылка на скачивание:
http://vip-file.com/download/5d61fb2...e-737.avi.html

*Полет на боинге 777/ JUST PLANES United 777-200*

Обложка: http://i017.radikal.ru/0805/03/cbf127f7ba79.jpg

Страна: Англия
Жанр: Обучающее видео
Продолжительность: 02:00:54

Описание: Боинг 777-200.
Супер техника.
В этом фильме будет все. Радиообмен,буксировка и запуск , руление, взлет, полет на эшелоне,снижение и мягкая посадка. 
При этом капитан объясняет,каким образом этот гигант авиации работает. 
Так как английский язык признан языком авиации , то и фильм на английском, но это не мешает наслаждаться работой экипажа и пониманием того как " это все летает".

Качество: VHSRip
Формат: AVI
Видео кодек: DivX
Аудио кодек: MPEG Audio
Видео: Video: DIVX 503x380 29.97fps 711Kbps [Video 0]
Аудио: Audio: MPEG Audio Layer 3 48000Hz stereo 128Kbps [Audio 1]

Скришоты:
http://i003.radikal.ru/0711/77/19f1a26b5749.jpg
http://i035.radikal.ru/0711/f7/4a6b31622081.jpg
http://i002.radikal.ru/0711/2a/d1e5300eff33.jpg
http://i002.radikal.ru/0711/fc/9a9447333836.jpg

Ссылка на скачивание:
http://vip-file.com/download/583be51...lines.avi.html

*Полет на боинге 767/ITVV Leisure International Airways Boeing 767-300ER*

Обложка: http://i022.radikal.ru/0711/62/62048f47381b.jpg

Страна: Англия
Жанр: Обучающее видео
Продолжительность: 01:24:25

Описание: Прекрасный фильм о полете на "ездовой лошадке" всего мира Боинге 767-300.
Ваше путешествие начнется в Лондонском аэропорту Гетвик и приземлитесь вы в Орландо.
В этом фильме будет все. Радиообмен,буксировка и запуск , руление, взлет, полет на эшелоне,снижение и мягкая посадка. 
При этом капитан объясняет,каким образом этот гигант авиации работает. 
Так как английский язык признан языком авиации , то и фильм на английском, но это не мешает наслаждаться работой экипажа и пониманием того как "это все летает".

Качество: VHSRip
Формат: AVI
Видео кодек: DivX
Аудио кодек: MPEG Audio
Видео: Video: DivX 5 360x288 25.00fps 769Kbps [Video 0]
Аудио: Audio: MPEG Audio Layer 3 44100Hz stereo 127Kbps [Audio 1]

Скриншоты:
http://i015.radikal.ru/0711/ef/840e61b58906.jpg
http://i003.radikal.ru/0711/db/ebcd22faa52a.jpg
http://i040.radikal.ru/0711/4a/5666f2408ef5.jpg
http://i029.radikal.ru/0711/a2/a0483d607c7c.jpg

Ссылка на скачивание:
http://vip-file.com/download/6d697b3...300ER.avi.html

Может кому пригодится.

*Полеты на самолете Як-52*

Год выпуска: 1990
Страна: Россия
Жанр: обучающий
Продолжительность: 00:58:56
Размер: 360 МБ (378 234 880 байт)

Описание: Еще советский фильм "Полеты на Як-52". 
Фильм создан в студии ЦЕНТРНАУЧФИЛЬМ творческим объединением КОСМОС по заказу ЦК ДОСААФ СССР как учебное пособие для курсантов аэроклубов СССР. Прекрасные воздушные съемки, подробные методические указания по выполнению полетов.

Качество: VHSRip
Формат: AVI
Видео кодек: DivX
Аудио кодек: MP3

Скриншоты:
http://i015.radikal.ru/0805/55/96403d429766.jpg

Ссылки:
http://vip-file.com/download/2961a08...ak-52.avi.html
http://letitbit.net/download/2a52c17...ak-52.avi.html

*Правда о "Белом Лебеде" (Ту-160) / "Белый Лебедь" (Ту-160)*

Год выпуска: 2005
Страна: Россия
Жанр: Документальный Авиация
Продолжительность: 00:29:19
Перевод: Не требуется
Русские субтитры: нет

Режиссер: ТК "Россия"

Описание: Авторская программа Аркадия Мамонтова "Белый Лебедь". Рассказ идет о самолете-ракетоносце Ту-160 и о летчиках, выполняющих нелегкую работу.

Качество: SATRip
Формат: AVI
Видео кодек: DivX
Аудио кодек: MPEG Audio
Видео: Видео: XVID 640x480 23.98fps
Аудио: Звук: MPEG Audio Layer 3 44100Hz stereo 128Kbps
Размер: 237 MB

Скриншоты:
http://ipicture.ru/uploads/080330/7RjqHusknt.jpg
http://ipicture.ru/uploads/080330/MzL9vuT7RE.jpg
http://ipicture.ru/uploads/080330/Txztdt0Usd.jpg
http://ipicture.ru/uploads/080330/shDPTb5K6W.jpg

Ссылка на скачивание:
http://vip-file.com/download/5ffbb97...eBedb.avi.html


*Есть еще подобное видео.
Стоит дальше выкладывать?*

Модераторам.
Если тема не в том разделе,
просьба не удалять, а просто перенести в соответствующий.

----------


## ER79

Полет на аэробусе А-320 / JUST PLANES GOODJET A320-200

Обложка:
http://i002.radikal.ru/0712/00/c5b7a31072b3.jpg

Описание: Поверьте ВАШЕ место в этом самолете будет- Лучшее .
В этом фильме будет все. Радиообмен,буксировка и запуск , руление, взлет, полет на эшелоне,снижение и мягкая посадка. 
Так как английский язык признан языком авиации , то и фильм на английском, но это не мешает наслаждаться работой экипажа и пониманием того как " это все летает".

Год выпуска: 2004
Страна: Англия
Жанр: Обучающее видео
Продолжительность: 1:45:01
Качество: DVDRip
Формат: AVI
Видео кодек: DivX
Аудио кодек: MP3
Видео: Video: DIVX 503x380 29.97fps 711Kbps [Video 0]
Аудио: Audio: MPEG Audio Layer 3 48000Hz stereo 128Kbps [Audio 1]

Размер:	1,64 GB

Скриншоты:
http://i022.radikal.ru/0805/5b/64a89a8ce82d.jpg
http://i008.radikal.ru/0805/7f/82b28d8ecafb.jpg
http://i005.radikal.ru/0805/0e/fb9afc484d84.jpg
http://i049.radikal.ru/0805/f8/8816b9fde778.jpg

Ссылка на скачивание:
http://vip-file.do.am/download/Goodj...FizAv.avi.html

__________________________________________________  _______________

Авиакомпания Transavia / Transavia B737-300 & B737-700 & B737-800

Обложка:
http://i038.radikal.ru/0805/3c/662a26883fa1.jpg

Описание: Transavia Airlines, входящая в состав KLM, осуществляет регулярные и чартерные перевозки более чем по 70 направлениям.
Флот авиакомпании состоит из самолетов следующего поколения: Boeing 737-700 и Boeing 737-800. Transavia - это крупнейший немецкий чартерный перевозчик в районе Средиземноморья.
На этом DVD мы осуществим полеты вместе со старшим пилотом авиакомпании на Boeing 737-800 и КВС на Boeing 737-700. Они расскажут нам в подробностях о самолете и обо всех аспектах выполнения рейсов в Австрию, Францию, Италию и Турцию, включая впечатляющую посадку на лыжном курорте в Инсбруке.

Жанр: Документальный
Продолжительность: 185 минут
Перевод:  Отсутствует
Режиссер: Just Planes
В ролях: Экипаж и сотрудники авиакомпании Transavia.
Качество: DVDRip
Формат: AVI
Видео кодек: DivX
Аудио кодек: MP3
Видео: DivX 5, bitrate 258 Kbps, 352x288 pixels, 29.971 fps
Аудио: Mpeg Layer 3, bitrate 1280 Kbps, 48 kHz, 2 channels

Размер:	542 MB

Скриншоты:
http://i011.radikal.ru/0805/b4/19ef621df53f.jpg

Ссылка на скачивание:
http://vip-file.do.am/download/Just-...s----B737.html

__________________________________________________  ____________________________

Авиакомпания United / United Boeing 777-200

Обложка:
http://i045.radikal.ru/0805/15/258ac00bf108.jpg

Описание: United Airlines перевозит более 87 миллионов пассажиров в год на 2300 ежедневных рейсах с помощью более чем 600 самолетов. United начала эксплуатировать самолеты Boeing 777 15 октября 1990 года и стала первой авиакомпанией в мире, использующей 777-й в комерческих целях 7 июня 1995 года по маршруту Вашингтон-Лондон.
Начальник центра управления полетами компании United, капитан Элдридж, дает вам детальную информацию об управлении Боингом 777 в течение полета между двумя самыми крупнейшими и нагруженными аэропортами мира.
Вам предоставляется возможность в мельчайших подробностях наблюдать за подготовкой самолета к полету, как снаружи так и внутри: на земле, в салоне и в кабине. Вы станете свидетелями взлетов и посадок из кабины, прекрасных видов за бортом и много другого..

Страна: USA
Жанр: Документальный
Продолжительность: 125 минут
Перевод:  Отсутствует
Режиссер: Just Planes
В ролях: Экипаж и сотрудники авиакомпании United.
Качество: DVDRip
Формат: AVI
Видео кодек: DivX
Аудио кодек: MP3
Видео: DivX, 503x380, 710 kbit/s, 29.970 fps,
Аудио: MPEG-1 Audio layer 3, 125 Kbps, 2 channels, 48 KHz

Размер:	738 MB

Скриншоты:
http://i046.radikal.ru/0805/20/9408f2458b3e.jpg
http://i033.radikal.ru/0805/a6/0e05106bebf6.jpg
http://i032.radikal.ru/0805/16/419aefeb2ec1.jpg

Ссылка на скачивание:
http://vip-file.do.am/download/Just-...7-200.avi.html

----------


## ER79

Презентация Ту-204-300

Обложка:
http://i032.radikal.ru/0805/8f/654f05717d38.jpg

Описание: Ту-204-300.
Краткая техническая характеристика. Получение сертификата.
Первый полёт. Отзывы пассажиров и экипажа.

Год выпуска: 2005
Страна: Россия
Жанр: Документальный
Продолжительность: 7 мин 13 сек
Перевод: Не требуется
Русские субтитры: нет
Качество: DVDRip
Формат: AVI
Видео кодек: XviD
Аудио кодек: MP3
Видео: XviD MPEG-4 720x576 (1,25:1) 25.00fps 2052 kbps
Аудио: MPEG Audio Layer 3 44100Hz stereo 192Kbps

Размер:	116 MB


Скриншоты:
http://i004.radikal.ru/0805/46/b97e0ea03881.jpg
http://i007.radikal.ru/0805/c8/79c51d3507d5.jpg
http://i009.radikal.ru/0805/2a/a12da636d694.jpg
http://i043.radikal.ru/0805/86/46709419e785.jpg
http://i042.radikal.ru/0805/0a/e8b545814384.jpg

Ссылка на скачивание:
http://vip-file.do.am/download/Preze...4-300.avi.html

__________________________________________________  _______________


Небо моё (ТУ-154М) [Документальный, DVDRip]

Обложка:
http://i015.radikal.ru/0805/5f/fcffbec91aa9.jpg

Описание: Лирический фильм влюблённого в небо пилота Ту-154. 
Потрясающие своей красотой виды, недоступные приземлённому 
взгляду. Взлеты-посадки, красивые воздушные съемки. 
Автор: Алексей Кочемасов (Лётчик Лёха).

Страна: Россия
Жанр: Документальный
Продолжительность: 47минут
Перевод: Не требуется
Формат : Windows Media
Размер файла : 643 Мегабит
Длительность : 47мин
Битрейт : 1884 Кбит/сек
Application : Windows Movie Maker 2.1.4026.0
PacketCount : 84221
PacketSize : 8000
Date_Created : UTC 2077-11-07 09:12:44
HeaderSize : 5500
DataSize : 673768050

Видео #0
Кодек : WMV3
Кодек/Info : Windows Media Video 9
Битрейт : 1687 Кбит/сек
Ширина : 720 пикс.
Высота : 576 пикс.
Соотношение : 5/4
Standard : PAL
Разрешение : 24 бит

Аудио #0
Кодек : WMA2
Кодек/Info : Windows Media Audio 2
Битрейт : 160 Кбит/сек
Канал(ы) : 2 каналы
Частота : 44 КГц

Размер:	643 MB

Скриншоты:
http://i004.radikal.ru/0805/c2/275f6cf534eb.jpg

Ссылка на скачивание:
http://vip-file.do.am/download/Nebo-moe.wmv.html

__________________________________________________  _______________

Полет на Боинге 747 / ITVV Virgin Atlantic B747-400

Обложка:
http://i045.radikal.ru/0805/cb/35281c2d6252.jpg

Описание: Прекрасный фильм о полете на могущественном Боинге 747-400. Вы присоединяетесь к Капитану Алану Картеру, Аллану 

Раттигану и Джону Каллому на запланированный полет через Атлантический океан. Ваша полет начинается в Лондоне Хитроу 

Международный Аэропорт (EGLL). 
В этом фильме будет все. Радиообмен,буксировка и запуск , руление, взлет, полет на эшелоне,снижение и мягкая посадка. 
При этом капитан объясняет,каким образом этот гигант авиации работает. 
Так как английский язык признан языком авиации , то и фильм на английском, но это не мешает наслаждаться работой экипажа и 

пониманием того как " это все летает".

Страна: Англия
Жанр: Обучающее видео
Продолжительность: 02:45:15
Перевод: Отсутствует
Русские субтитры: нет
Качество: TVRip
Формат: AVI
Видео кодек: DivX 5 432x316 25.00fps 1000Kbps
Аудио кодек:MPEG Audio Layer 3 44100Hz stereo 128Kbps

Размер:	1,31 GB

Скриншоты:
http://i049.radikal.ru/0805/2f/f6930f4ebd05.jpg

Ссылка на скачивание:
http://vip-file.do.am/download/ITVV-...7-400.avi.html

----------


## ER79

Катастрофа Ту-154 RA-85845 3.07.2001г.

Обложка:
http://i022.radikal.ru/0805/95/791a3ae45fe9.jpg

Описание: Результаты расследования авиационного происшествия с самолетом Ту-154М RA-85845 3.07.2001г. в районе а/п Иркутск.

03.07.01 ночью, в простых метеоусловиях, при выполнении третьего разворота произошло столкновение с землей самолета Ту-154М 

RA-85845. Находившиеся на борту ВС экипаж (9 человек) и пассажиры (136 человек) погибли.

Доп. информация: Включает презентацию PowerPoint с иллюстрациями, пояснениями и заключением комиссии + 2 компьютерные 

реконструкции: вид со стороны и из кабины. Переговоры пилотов подлинные.

Год выпуска: 2005
Формат: AVI
Видео кодек: Другой MPEG4
Видео: MS-MPEG4 V3, 1024x768, 10 кадров/с
Аудио: PCM, 8bit

Размер: 40 MB

Скриншоты:
http://i024.radikal.ru/0805/3e/40cd8d3ca529.jpg
http://i025.radikal.ru/0805/21/6a2892d9cb33.jpg
http://i015.radikal.ru/0805/1c/1d887621db6d.jpg

Ссылка на скачивание:
http://vip-file.com/download/38dad26...85845.rar.html
или
http://letitbit.net/download/38dad29...85845.rar.html

Кто не видел, смотреть обязательно. Внутри кабинные переговоры, последние слова - жесть.

__________________________________________________  _______________

Катастрофа Ту-134 при взлёте (аэр. Гвардейское)

Описание: Съёмка взлёта Ту-134, КВС майор Гафиулов. Официальная версия - попадание птиц(ы) в двигатель. Самолёт штабной. 

Пассажиры - высокопоставленное начальство. 08.07.06.
Все, около 20 человек, живыми выбрались.

Доп. информация: Скрины уменьшены, видео хорошего качества. Желательно смотреть прогой с деинтерлейсингом, или на TV

Год выпуска: 2006
Страна: Украина
Жанр: Документальная съёмка
Продолжительность: 10:26
Перевод: Не требуется
Качество: VHSRip
Формат: MPEG
Видео кодек: MPEG2
Аудио кодек: MPEG Audio
Видео: MPEG2 Video 720x576 (4:3) 25.00fps 8000Kbps
Аудио: MPEG Audio 48000Hz stereo 224Kbps
Размер:  530 MB

Скриншоты:
http://i009.radikal.ru/0805/c6/2032da0d63f7.jpg
http://i033.radikal.ru/0805/91/831a34caa825.jpg
http://i023.radikal.ru/0805/09/fd24f9082a46.jpg
http://i042.radikal.ru/0805/24/96ddbdd474c7.jpg

Ссылка на скачивание:
http://vip-file.com/download/a9be661...iskoe.mpg.html

__________________________________________________  _______________

Демонстрация аварийной эвакуации из самолёта Ту-204-300

Обложка:
http://i030.radikal.ru/0805/8c/73c8448f9877.jpg

Описание: Наземные сертификационные испытания.
Демонстрация аварийной эвакуации из самолёта Ту-204-300.

Для получения сертификата типа на самолёт, необходимо
показать соответствие самолёта требованиям сертификационного базиса.
Одно из требований звучит так:
Для самолётов с количеством пассажирских мест более 44 должно быть
показано, максимальное количество людей, на которое запрашивается
сертификат, в том числе столько членов экипажа, сколько требуется
правилами эксплуатации, может быть эвакуировано из самолёта на
землю в пределах 90 с при имитации аварийных условий.
Собственно об этом и фильм.

Год выпуска: 2005
Страна: Россия
Жанр: Документальный
Продолжительность: 4 мин 1 сек
Качество: VHSRip
Формат: AVI
Видео кодек: DivX
Аудио кодек: MP3
Видео: 688x512 DivX Codec 5.2.1 build 1328 25.00fp/s 2981 Kbp/s
Аудио: MPEG Audio Layer 3 48000 Hz stereo 121 Kbp/s
Размер:  90 MB

Скриншоты:
http://i018.radikal.ru/0805/e4/ac7834fd9ae8.jpg
http://i034.radikal.ru/0805/a3/146baaed2b4f.jpg

Ссылка на скачивание:
http://vip-file.com/download/e6c6458...4-300.avi.html
или
http://letitbit.net/download/f2761b5...4-300.avi.html

__________________________________________________  _______________

Презентация ЗАО "Авиастар-СП"

Обложка:
http://i008.radikal.ru/0805/9c/23b5df07d9c0.jpg

Описание: Презентация ЗАО "Авиастар-СП" (самолётное производство).

Специализация предприятия.
Проектные мощности.
Выпускаемая продукция.
Лётно-технические характеристики семейства самолётов
Ту-204 и Ан-124.
Развитие и совершенствование техники.
Впервые презентация демонстрировалась на Авиасалоне МАКС-2005.

Год выпуска: 2005
Страна: Россия
Жанр: Документальный
Продолжительность: 8 мин 34 сек
Качество: DVDRip
Формат: AVI
Видео кодек: DivX
Аудио кодек: MP3
Видео: DivX Codec 5.2.1 build 1328 704x512 (1,38:1) 25.00 fps 1716 Kbps
Аудио: MPEG Layer 3 48000 Hz stereo 129,54 Kbps
Размер:  114 MB

Скриншоты:
http://i037.radikal.ru/0805/d3/d507ea51650c.jpg
http://i003.radikal.ru/0805/bb/ec3ae380edaf.jpg
http://i049.radikal.ru/0805/dc/6ccb44ee1832.jpg
http://i015.radikal.ru/0805/3a/63d0403d2e3f.jpg

Ссылка на скачивание:
http://vip-file.com/download/5ce2867...ar-SP.avi.html
или
http://letitbit.net/download/28b8871...ar-SP.avi.html

__________________________________________________  _______________

Авиакомпания Varig / Varig B737-300-700 & B767-200-300 & MD-11

Обложка:
http://i010.radikal.ru/0805/5d/4ba6d241e589.jpg

Описание: Varig - крупнейшая авиакомпания в Латинской Америке - отмечает свое 75-летие в мае 2002 года. К этому событию мы 

подготовили вам этот DVD, содержащий в себе полеты на внутренних и региональных, а также межконтинентальных маршрутах.

В фильме вы увидите 5 типов самолетов: Boeing 737-300, Boeing 737-700, Boeing 767-200, Boeing 767-300, а также Douglas MD11 

на рейсах по 10 направлениям в Бразилии, в 5 городах и 5 странах, включающих в себя общей численностью 40 взлетов и посадок!

Станьте свидетелем удивительных видов, которые вы откроете для себя на подходе к Рио-де-Жанейро, в полетах над Андами, в 

полете на высоте всего 450 метров вдоль бразильского побережья Атлантического океана и много другое.

Жанр: Документальный
Продолжительность: 126 минут
Перевод: Отсутствует
Режиссер: Just Planes
В ролях: Экипаж и сотрудники авиакомпании Varig
Качество: VHSRip
Формат: AVI
Видео кодек: DivX
Аудио кодек: MP3
Видео: DivX 5, bitrate 777 Kbps, 500x376 pixels, 25.001 fps
Аудио: Mpeg Layer 3, bitrate 30 Kbps, 22 kHz, 1 channel
Размер:  705 MB

Скриншоты:
http://i041.radikal.ru/0805/2e/be9027da9e6e.jpg
http://i014.radikal.ru/0805/df/eebe7272dd17.jpg

Ссылка на скачивание:
http://vip-file.com/download/81ac2f7...MD-11.avi.html

__________________________________________________  _______________

Аэробус против Боинга / Airbus vs.Boeing

Обложка:
http://i002.radikal.ru/0805/15/84ba63da9c1f.jpg

Описание: Программа рассказывает о жесткой конкуренции двух гигантов авиастроения
Аэробус А-380 - самый большой пассажирский авиалайнер в мире, он вмещает 850 пассажиров. Компания "Аэробус" инвестировала в 

эту модель около 19 миллиардов долларов США. В апреле 2005 года А-380 совершил свой первый полет. В ответ ведущий 

авиа-производитель "Боинг" запустил свой воздушный лайнер В-787, который, якобы способен совершать длительные перелеты с 

низкой затратой топлива. Самолет среднего размера, В-787 вмещает 300 пассажиров. Компания "Боинг" рассчитывает на то, что 

потребность в гигантских авиалайнерах в будущем не будет расти. Обе компании наращивают усилия, чтобы завлечь покупателей. 

Между тем конкуренция в сфере разработки самолетов также растет, и многие производители мира разделяются по лагерям "Боинга" 

и "Аэробуса".

Год выпуска: 2005
Страна: Япония
Продолжительность: 0:51:58
Режиссер: NHK
Перевод: Профессиональный (одноголосый)
Качество: TVRip
Формат: AVI
Видео кодек: XviD
Аудио кодек: MP3
Видео: 704x560 (1.26:1), 25 fps, XviD build 46 ~1499 kbps avg, 0.15 bit/pixel
Аудио: 48 kHz, MPEG Layer 3, 1 ch, ~64.00 kbps avg
Размер:  585 MB

Скриншоты:
http://i010.radikal.ru/0805/21/c6002310319f.jpg

Ссылка на скачивание:
http://vip-file.com/download/02a91d5...oeing.avi.html

__________________________________________________  _______________

Московский вертолётный завод им. Миля / Mil Moscow Helicopter Plant

Обложка:
http://i001.radikal.ru/0805/2a/83611dc46151.jpg

Описание: Данный фильм является презентацией для демонстрации на выставках. Рассказывается об истории Московского 

вертолётного завода им. Миля. В фильме показаны полёты Ми-2, Ми-8, Ми-14, Ми-26, Ми-34, Ми-38. Полёты и стрельбы Ми-28н и 

Ми-24.

Год выпуска: 2006
Страна: Россия
Жанр: документальный
Продолжительность: 00:18:32
Качество: DVDRip
Формат: AVI
Видео кодек: Другой MPEG4
Аудио кодек: MPEG Audio
Видео: 720x576 (1.25:1), 25 fps, DivX MPEG-4 Fast-Motion ~867 kbps avg, 0.08 bit/pixel
Аудио: 32 kHz, Microsoft PCM, 2 ch, ~1024.00 kbps avg
Размер:  252 MB

Скриншоты:
http://i015.radikal.ru/0805/91/9c7edca8fa80.jpg

Ссылка на скачивание:
http://vip-file.com/download/c51efc8...Plant.avi.html

----------


## ER79

В данном файле Вы найдете: 
полное описание с тех. данными, 
скриншоты, ссылки. 

http://rapidshare.com/files/11605598...7.5chasov_.pdf

http://slil.ru/25805808

Содержание: 
Полет на Боинге 737 /ITVV B737-300 
Полет на Боинге 777/ JUST PLANES United 777-200 
Полет на Боинге 767/ITVV Leisure International Airways Boeing 767-300ER 
Полет на Боинге 747 / ITVV Virgin Atlantic B747-400 
Полет на аэробусе А-320 / JUST PLANES GOODJET A320-200 
Авиакомпания Transavia / Transavia B737-300 & B737-700 & B737-800 
Авиакомпания Varig / Varig B737-300-700 & B767-200-300 & MD-11 
Авиакомпания Air Astana / Air Astana B737-800 & B757-200 & Fk50 (добавлено) 
Авиакомпания Styrian Spirit / Styrian Spirit CRJ200 (добавлено) 
Авиакомпания Spanair / Spanair A320 & MD80 (добавлено) 
Аэробус против Боинга / Airbus vs.Boeing 
Московский вертолётный завод им. Миля 
Презентация ЗАО "Авиастар-СП" 
Презентация Ту-204-300 
Демонстрация аварийной эвакуации из самолёта Ту-204-300 
Небо моё (ТУ-154М) Взлеты-посадки, красивые воздушные съемки. 
115 гиап. Кокайты. Любительский фильм о 115 гиап 
Правда о "Белом Лебеде" (Ту-160) / "Белый Лебедь" (Ту-160) 
Полеты на самолете Як-52. Прекрасные воздушные съемки, 
подробные методические указания по выполнению полетов. 
Катастрофа Ту-154 RA-85845 3.07.2001г. 
Результаты расследования МАК. 
Катастрофа Ту-134 при взлёте (аэр. Гвардейское) 

На скриншоте страница из файла. 

__________________________________________________  ____

Аэропорт St. Maarten / Spectacular St. Maarten

http://ipicture.ru/uploads/080506/UlDO0EVT1G.jpg

Продолжительность: 120 минут
Перевод: Не требуется

Режиссер: Just Planes

Описание: Любители авиации со всего мира согласятся, что аэропорт St. Maarten является одним из самых интересных для споттеров. Причинами для этого является то, что ВПП расположена недалеко от берега, и самолеты, заходя на посадку, пролетают практически в пяти метрах от вас; а когда взлетают, то струей воздуха от двигателей поднимают тучи песка и волны и, в прямом смысле этого слова, сдувают наблюдателей в море . Аэропорт может принимать воздушные суда различных типов и даже таких гигантов, как Boeing 747 и Airbus A340.

Двухчасовой DVD содержит материалы, снятые в 2001 и 2005 годах. В качестве бонуса мы включили в фильм виды из кабины во время посадок в самолетах трех авиакомпаний.

Список авиакомпаний:
Air Canada, Air Caraibes, Air Europe, Air France, Air Guadeloupe, Air Transat, Allegro, ALM, American, American Eagle, Ameriflight, Amerijet, AOM, WIA, Canada 3000, Carib Aviation, Caribbean Sun, Continental, Corsair, Cura&#231;ao Express, Delta Air Lines, DHL, European, Fedex, KLM, LIAT, Loftleidir Icelandic, North American, Privatair, Royal, Skyservice, St Barth Commuter, Sun Country, Tolair, Trans Anguilla, TWA, United Airlines, US Airways, Westjet, Winair

Качество: DVDRip
Формат: AVI
Видео кодек: DivX
Аудио кодек: MP3
Видео: DivX 5, bitrate 1243 Kbps, 640x464 pixels, 29.970 fps
Аудио: MPEG-1 Audio Layer 3, bitrate 120 Kbps, 48 kHz, 2 channels

Размер: 1,28 GB

http://ipicture.ru/uploads/080506/mUnRJhH56i.jpg
http://ipicture.ru/uploads/080506/Q2VjPWl86L.jpg
http://ipicture.ru/uploads/080506/S6OlW1uSUe.jpg

Ссылка:
http://vip-file.com/download/3c8cdf5...arten.avi.html

----------


## ER79

Norwegian Air Shuttle

Обложка: 
http://ipicture.ru/uploads/080603/9ebZ5jyNWH.jpg

Описание, скриншоты: 
h**p://www.worldairroutes.com/Norwegian.html

Ссылка: 
http://vip-file.com/download/2c85985...uttle.avi.html


Continental Express

Обложка: 
http://ipicture.ru/uploads/080603/DRa0FYZt3a.jpg

Описание, скриншоты: 
h**p://www.worldairroutes.com/ContinentalExp.html

Ссылка: 
http://vip-file.com/download/ad1de14...press.avi.html

----------


## ER79

Air Labrador Beech 1900 Twin Otter

Обложка: 


Info:
h**p://www.worldairroutes.com/AirLabrador.html

Ссылка:
http://vip-file.com/download/0cf1783...1900D.avi.html
__________________________________________________  ______________________________________


PIPER CHEROKEE ARROW & YAKOVLEV YAK-52

Скриншоты:


SkyFilm Productions представляет новый фильм. На этот раз на базе в Эстонии вас ждёт Piper Cherokee Arrow. Видео начинается с осмотра самолёта и до выключения моторов сопровождается комментариями пилота... Как дополнение, вам также предложено посмотреть полный полёт на YAK-52 из Tapa в Таллинн. Бесплатные отрывки фильма можно найти на сайте SkyFilm Productions. Для того, чтобы скачать и посмотреть полное видео нужно выложить US$11.95

Ссылка:
http://vip-file.com/download/5378e87...AK-52.wmv.html

__________________________________________________  ______________________________________

Vancouver Island Air

Обложка: 


Info: h**p://www.worldairroutes.com/VIA.html

Ссылка:
http://vip-file.com/download/9b21427...-Air.rmvb.html

Это rmvb file, смотреть RealPlayer: http://www.real.com/

----------


## ER79

FischerAir Boeing 737 Cockpit

Скриншоты:



Ссылка:
http://vip-file.com/download/3fc2902...g.737.avi.html
__________________________________________________  ______________________________________


Cougar Boeing 727-200 "Super 27s"

Обложка: 


Info: h**p://www.worldairroutes.com/Cougar.html

Скриншоты:
http://ipicture.ru/uploads/080605/941S17CF2i.jpg

Ссылка:
http://vip-file.com/download/8068d22...ougar.avi.html
__________________________________________________  ______________________________________


Czech Airlines ATR 42 unofficial video

Авиакомпания "Czech   Airlines" является национальным авиаперевозчиком Чехии. Авиакомпания состоит в авиаобъединении "Sky Team", включающую 9 крупнейших авиакомпаний по всему миру. Головной офис авиакомпании "Czech   Airlines" находится в пражском аэропорту Рузыне. Авиафлот компании состоит из 46 самолетов: современные Боинги 737-400 и 737-500 используются на большие перелеты в Соединенные Штаты Америки и Канаду, а остальная флотилия для стран Евросоюза и региональных авиаперевозок. Самолетный парк авиакомпании "Czech   Airlines"

Модель                  Количество 

Аэробус А 310                4
Боинг 737-400                14
Боинг 737-500                15
ATR   72-200                 4
ATR   42 -500                3
ATR   42 -400                3
ATR   42 -320                3

Ссылка
http://vip-file.com/download/69486c4...video.avi.html

----------


## An-Z

Глядя на "граждань" пульс не учащается, но тем не менее пару фильмов качну, спасибо..

----------


## ER79

Heavylift shorts Belfast



Info: h**p://www.worldairroutes.com/Heavylift.html

http://ipicture.ru/uploads/080606/Omgw4NjqD4.jpg

http://vip-file.com/download/0f25c59...ylift.avi.html

__________________________________________________  ______________________________________


ITVV Inter European A320-200



Info: h**p://www.flight1.com/products.asp?product=ITV-A32-001

http://ipicture.ru/uploads/080606/AUcADLcnuD.jpg
http://ipicture.ru/uploads/080606/8HOoyMP5zw.jpg
http://ipicture.ru/uploads/080606/QabF2CoOKY.jpg
http://ipicture.ru/uploads/080606/OYExHdbBZq.jpg
http://ipicture.ru/uploads/080606/7pWVuUh873.jpg

http://vip-file.com/download/f7834d5...0-200.avi.html

__________________________________________________  ______________________________________


ITVV SAS Flight Academy A320 Simulator



Info: h**p://www.itvv.com/product/A320-Simulator/sasa320simdvd.html

http://vip-file.com/download/ce6e645...lator.avi.html

__________________________________________________  ______________________________________


One  Six  Right



Документальный фильм, который рассказывает о аэропорте 
Southern California's Van Nuys Airport.
Показаны воздушные съемки.

http://vip-file.com/download/a67a8d6...Right.avi.html

----------


## ER79

Все описания одним файлом:

http://rapidshare.com/files/12046174...ideo_30Gb_.pdf
или
http://depositfiles.com/files/5821395

Содержание:
Полет на Боинге 737 /ITVV B737-300
Полет на Боинге 777/ JUST PLANES United 777-200
Полет на Боинге 767/ITVV Leisure International Airways Boeing 767-300ER
Полет на Боинге 747 / ITVV Virgin Atlantic B747-400
Полет на аэробусе А-320 / JUST PLANES GOODJET A320-200
Авиакомпания Transavia / Transavia B737-300 & B737-700 & B737-800
Авиакомпания Varig / Varig B737-300-700 & B767-200-300 & MD-11
Авиакомпания Air Astana / Air Astana B737-800 & B757-200 & Fk50
Авиакомпания Styrian Spirit / Styrian Spirit CRJ200
Авиакомпания Spanair / Spanair A320 & MD80
Worldairroutes Continental Express ATR42
Worldairroutes Norwegian Air Shuttle
Vancouver Island Air
Air Labrador Beech 1900 Twin Otter
Cougar Boeing 727-200 "Super 27s"
FischerAir Boeing 737 Cockpit
PIPER CHEROKEE ARROW & YAKOVLEV YAK-52
One Six Right
Heavylift shorts Belfast
Czech Airlines ATR 42 unofficial video
ITVV SAS Flight Academy A320 Simulator
ITVV Inter European A320-200
ITVV Cathay Pacific Airways B747-400 cockpit video
Polynesian Airlines
South African Airways
Аэробус против Боинга / Airbus vs.Boeing
Московский вертолётный завод им. Миля
Презентация ЗАО "Авиастар-СП"
Презентация Ту-204-300
Демонстрация аварийной эвакуации из самолёта Ту-204-300
Небо моё (ТУ-154М) Взлеты-посадки, красивые воздушные съемки.
115 гиап. Кокайты. Любительский фильм о 115 гиап
Правда о "Белом Лебеде" (Ту-160) / "Белый Лебедь" (Ту-160)
Полеты на самолете Як-52. Прекрасные воздушные съемки, 
подробные методические указания по выполнению полетов.
Катастрофа Ту-154 RA-85845 3.07.2001г.
Результаты расследования МАК.
Катастрофа Ту-134 при взлёте (аэр. Гвардейское)

----------


## ER79

АК "Волга-Днепр"
ЛА Ан-124-100 "Руслан"

Показан процесс погрузки-выгрузки
автомобилей (грузовых, легковых).

Скриншоты:
http://ipicture.ru/uploads/080616/Rr6eU7HoqW.jpg

Ссылка:
http://vip-file.com/download/001d76829484/03.MPG.html
__________________________________________________  ____

АК "Волга-Днепр"
ЛА Ан-124-100 "Руслан"

Показан процесс погрузки-выгрузки
ракетоносителя "Ангара" и спутника "Астра-2С".

В Руслан и не такое (и не столько) поместится. )

Скриншоты:
http://ipicture.ru/uploads/080616/2ftl1bypSK.jpg

Ссылка:
http://vip-file.com/download/b587c4159618/04.MPG.html
__________________________________________________  ____

АК "Волга-Днепр"
ЛА Ан-124-100 "Руслан"

Показан процесс погрузки-выгрузки
фюзеляжей различных ЛА (гражданских, военных).

Скриншоты:
http://ipicture.ru/uploads/080616/5LqNIAwaX6.jpg

Ссылка:
http://vip-file.com/download/a45a53754742/05.MPG.html
__________________________________________________  ____

АК "Волга-Днепр"
ЛА Ан-124-100 "Руслан"

Показан процесс погрузки-выгрузки
различных грузов при выполнениии миротворческих операций,
а именно, вертолетов, грузовых и легковых автомобилей и пр.

Скриншоты:
http://ipicture.ru/uploads/080616/QL97dejIp3.jpg

Ссылка:
http://vip-file.com/download/bb87f2722933/06.mpg.html
__________________________________________________  ____

УАПК => ЗАО "Авиастар-СП"
ЛА Ан-124-100 "Руслан"

Презентация ЛА семейства Ан-124, рассказывается про историю создания 
и ТТХ. Показанный процесс загрузки различных грузов, сопровождается комментариями.
Вроде бы не большой фрагмент показывает процесс загрузки фюзеляжа Ту-204,могу ошибаться.
С не большой натяжкой ролик можно отнести к категории "Как это было".
Ролик сопровождается комментариями.

Скриншоты:
http://ipicture.ru/uploads/080616/rMpO5sV53z.jpg

Ссылка:
http://vip-file.com/download/f0431c3...--124.avi.html
__________________________________________________  ____

УАПК => ЗАО "Авиастар-СП"
ЛИК = Летно Испытательный Комплекс
В понимании Ульяновсцев ЛИК (ЛИС) это потразделение завода
распологающееся на территории АП "Ульяновск-Восточный".
Поэтому странным кажутся кадры испытательного оборудования,
которые располагаются на территории завода, причем недоступные
рядовым работникам завода (да и подразделения то же).
Намеренно не употребляю громких слов, но это именно то, 
о чем Вы подумали.
И тем не менее Вы имеете возможность увидеть эти кадры.
Ролик сопровождается комментариями.

Скриншоты:
http://ipicture.ru/uploads/080616/p66nQhZQBl.jpg

Ссылка:
http://vip-file.com/download/310ac7153493/Lik.avi.html
__________________________________________________  ____

УАПК => ЗАО "Авиастар-СП"
В небольшом ролике показано производство от "А до Я",
т.е. от штамповки и литья до покраски и испытаний. 
Большое внимание уделено применению композитных материаллов и 
автоматизации производства.
Ролик сопровождается комментариями.

Скриншоты:
http://ipicture.ru/uploads/080616/ZA4gGXAEH7.jpg

Ссылка:
http://vip-file.com/download/21454d8...dstvo.avi.html
__________________________________________________  ____


УАПК => ЗАО "Авиастар-СП"
Представляется завод, как уникальное производство с
полной технологической  цепочкой изготовления самотетов 
семейства Ан-124 и Ту-204. Ролик показывает этап от начала 
строительства комплекса до достигнутых мощностей завода.
Ролик сопровождается комментариями.
Ролик можно отнести к категории "Как это было".

Скриншоты:
http://ipicture.ru/uploads/080616/vRB86Rs5y0.jpg

Ссылка:
http://vip-file.com/download/c5aa176...Zavod.avi.html
__________________________________________________  ____

----------


## ER79

Авиакомпания Air A!ps / Air A!ps Dornier 328

Страна базирования: Австрия
Продолжительность: 106 минут

Описание: Самолеты Do 328, принадлежащие авиакомпании, работают на многих маршрутах, соединяющих Австрию (Инсбрук, Линц, Зальцбург и Вена), Германию, Италию, Нидерланды и Швейцарию. Air A!ps недавно получила свой седьмой самолет и планирует закупать еще.
После небольшого рассказа про авиакомпанию вы увидите работу самолета (из кабины и салона), экипажа и обслуживающего персонала на действующих рейсах.
В фильме представлены виды как из кабины, так и снаружи.

Скачать одним файлом:
http://vip-file.com/download/f8bca14...r-328.avi.html
или
http://letitbit.net/download/af0e7c2...part1.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/5365507...part2.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/f29c147...part3.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/dde06a7...part4.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/1b71d69...part5.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/fa95428...part6.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/7970f64...part7.rar.html
Прежде чем начинать качать проверьте все ссылки.



Авиакомпания Air France / Air France A330-200

Страна базирования: Франция
Продолжительность: 92 минуты

Описание: Air France, третья по величине авиакомпания в мире, насчитывает в своем флоте 373 самолета и выполняет полеты в более, чем 300 городов в 90 странах. Airbus A330 появились у компании недавно в числе 8 самолетов, на них планируется совершать рейсы по всему миру.
В этом фильме мы покажем вам тренировочный полет на A330 в аэропорт Chateauroux. Со смотровой башни мы осмотрим верх самолета, а также совершим предполетный осмотр снизу, прежде чем вернемся в Париж. Затем последует трансатлантический перелет в Бостон с красивым заходом на посадку и интересными пейзажами за бортом. Не оставим без внимания и комфортабельный салон самолета.

Скачать одним файлом:
http://vip-file.com/download/5c8ad86...0-200.avi.html
или
http://letitbit.net/download/f97c108...art01.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/a027538...art02.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/ac0dce9...art03.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/cd9fdf4...art04.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/9006341...art05.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/765b219...art06.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/7eb10e1...art07.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/3cd6f22...art08.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/bca3c55...art09.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/0f347e6...art10.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/2c883f2...art11.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/4582c53...art12.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/6810bc9...art13.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/9c51534...art14.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/043e3a5...art15.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/4a27aa7...art16.rar.html
Прежде чем начинать качать проверьте все ссылки.



Авиакомпания Air France / Air France A340-300

Страна базирования: Франция
Продолжительность: 120 минут

Описание: Альянс Air France не только явялется самым большим альянсом авиакомпаний в мире, но также Air France признана самым крупным эксплуатантом самолетов Airbus A340, которые используются на рейсах из Парижа в Северную и Южную Америку, Африку и Азию.
В фильме вы совершите полет на Восток в Южную Америку. КВС и второй пилот расскажут в подробностях о полете, маршруте, самолете...
Также вам представится возможность оценить первоклассный сервис обслуживания на борту самолета и открыть для себя фантастические вды при заходе на посадку в Каире, где вы увидите знаменитые пирамиды, полет вдоль Нила и над городом.

Скачать одним файлом:
http://vip-file.com/download/8e1f6b8...0-300.avi.html
или
http://letitbit.net/download/2173e95...art01.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/61018f3...art02.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/8f520e5...art03.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/bb04419...art04.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/1a77541...art05.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/9ab40b6...art06.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/3cac108...art07.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/dcded22...art08.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/485e534...art09.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/0fabbc6...art10.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/81dc526...art11.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/8624694...art12.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/b66f2a8...art13.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/f554ff2...art14.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/d1ba7f3...art15.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/531d921...art16.rar.html
Прежде чем начинать качать проверьте все ссылки.



Авиакомпания Air Luxor / Air Luxor A319 & A320 & A330 & L1011

Страна базирования: Португалия
Продолжительность: 177 минут

Описание: Air Luxor была создана семьей Mirpuri в 1988 году и быстро переросла в авиакомпанию с регулярными и чартерными рейсами по всему миру. Сеть маршрутов авиакомпани охватывает более, чем 50 различных точек земного шара, причем постоянно добавляются новые.
На данном DVD представлены полеты от начала и до конца на самолетах Airbus A319 и A320, которые используются на маршрутах малой и средней протяженности; самолеты А330 в основном используются на протяженных линиях, ну а Локхид 1011 эксплуатируется на чартерных авиаперевозках.
Получите возможность не только заглянуть внутрь кабины самолета, но и совершить в ней полеты, что особенно касается обширной и детальной презентации А320. Вы также увидите высокое качество обслуживания пассажиров на самолетах Airbus во время полетов в Португалию и Францию.

Скачать одним файлом:
http://vip-file.com/download/9b4ddc2...L1011.avi.html
или
http://letitbit.net/download/d7432a6...art01.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/bde8ce4...art02.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/498c5a4...art03.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/f2f7e83...art04.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/ee36159...art05.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/076e911...art06.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/b730202...art07.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/7cc6225...art08.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/13bbbd4...art09.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/8294c75...art10.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/b4d0fc1...art11.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/7c946e1...art12.rar.html
Прежде чем начинать качать проверьте все ссылки.



Авиакомпания Air Greenland / Air Greenland A330-200 & B757-200 & Dash 7 & Sikorsky 61

Страна базирования: Гренландия
Продолжительность: 184 минуты

Описание: Air Greenland была основана в 1960 году. В настоящее время собственниками авиакомпании являются правительство Гренландии (37.5%), Скандинавские Авиалинии (37.5%) и Датское Королевство (25%).
Авиакомпания эксплуатирует самолеты Airbus A330-200 и Boeing 757-200 на регулярных маршрутах в Скандинавии, а также на чартерных рейсах по всей Европе. На маршрутах малой протяженности используются самолеты Dash 7 и вертолеты.
В фильме представлены 4 различных типа самолетов на ряде маршрутов (в основном внутренних), эксплуатируемых авиакомпанией Air Greenland. С нами Вы увидите одни из самых красивейших мест в мире, когда будете совершать посадки на короткие ВПП, занесенные снегом, в кабине удивительного самолета Dash 7!

Скачать одним файлом:
http://vip-file.com/download/3ee51e7...7-S61.avi.html
или
http://letitbit.net/download/3390054...art01.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/e8238a3...art02.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/da5d8d6...art03.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/5e215b3...art04.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/bc77cf3...art05.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/2a637c9...art06.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/8b7c858...art07.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/7342378...art08.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/0357988...art09.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/7f4c319...art10.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/8fe6f93...art11.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/14b4119...art12.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/b960513...art13.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/1ee5662...art14.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/205e994...art15.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/614a3e7...art16.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/24fcd91...art17.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/67db725...art18.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/b4eeba6...art19.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/97d4c79...art20.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/a4aaa73...art21.rar.html
Прежде чем начинать качать проверьте все ссылки.



Авиакомпания Austrian / Austrian A330-200

Страна базирования: Австрия
Продолжительность: 185 минут

Описание: В этом фильме будет представлен полет самолета A330-200 австрийской авиакомпании из Вены в Пекин, где будут показаны: предполетный брифинг, вылет из Вены ночью, командир корабля и второй пилот покажут и расскажут о пролегающем маршруте и системах управления самолетом, красивые виды с высоты 12000 метров, после посадки в Пекине будет показано место где проходит ремонт и осмотр самолетов компании Austrian Airways. Обратный полет в Вену.

Скачать одним файлом:
http://vip-file.com/download/7ef6526...0-200.avi.html
или
http://letitbit.net/download/14f5058...art01.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/4558554...art02.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/266b272...art03.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/a057b77...art04.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/4d56824...art05.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/8d18e74...art06.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/91d6de8...art07.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/79688b7...art08.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/5b806b3...art09.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/4b08508...art10.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/5fc5247...art11.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/6545187...art12.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/4ca1604...art13.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/6af5f99...art14.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/7e23471...art15.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/0d4adc8...art16.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/38ffa13...art17.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/b2292a6...art18.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/d34e485...art19.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/870e208...art20.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/be271a5...art21.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/1544617...art22.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/6200f95...art23.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/80e0c78...art24.rar.html
Прежде чем начинать качать проверьте все ссылки.

__________________________________________________  ______________

Жанр: Документальное видео
Перевод: Не требуется
Качество: DVDRip
Формат: AVI
__________________________________________________  ______________

Все описания одним файлом
(ссылки только на vip-file.com):

http://depositfiles.com/files/6728263
или
http://rapidshare.com/files/13181715...ideo_31Gb_.pdf
или
http://ifolder.ru/7441114

Содержание:

Полет на Боинге 737 /ITVV B737-300
Полет на Боинге 777/ JUST PLANES United 777-200
Полет на Боинге 767/ITVV Leisure International Airways Boeing 767-300ER
Полет на Боинге 747 / ITVV Virgin Atlantic B747-400
Полет на аэробусе А-320 / JUST PLANES GOODJET A320-200
Авиакомпания Transavia / Transavia B737-300 & B737-700 & B737-800
Авиакомпания Varig / Varig B737-300-700 & B767-200-300 & MD-11
Авиакомпания Air Astana / Air Astana B737-800 & B757-200 & Fk50
Авиакомпания Styrian Spirit / Styrian Spirit CRJ200
Авиакомпания Spanair / Spanair A320 & MD80
Worldairroutes Continental Express ATR42
Worldairroutes Norwegian Air Shuttle
Vancouver Island Air
Air Labrador Beech 1900 Twin Otter
Cougar Boeing 727-200 "Super 27s"
FischerAir Boeing 737 Cockpit
PIPER CHEROKEE ARROW & YAKOVLEV YAK-52
One Six Right
Heavylift shorts Belfast
Czech Airlines ATR 42 unofficial video
ITVV SAS Flight Academy A320 Simulator
ITVV Inter European A320-200
ITVV Cathay Pacific Airways B747-400 cockpit video
Polynesian Airlines
South African Airways
Аэробус против Боинга / Airbus vs.Boeing
Московский вертолётный завод им. Миля
Презентация ЗАО "Авиастар-СП"
Презентация Ту-204-300
Демонстрация аварийной эвакуации из самолёта Ту-204-300
Небо моё (ТУ-154М) Взлеты-посадки, красивые воздушные съемки.
115 гиап. Кокайты. Любительский фильм о 115 гиап
Правда о "Белом Лебеде" (Ту-160) / "Белый Лебедь" (Ту-160)
Полеты на самолете Як-52. Прекрасные воздушные съемки, 
подробные методические указания по выполнению полетов.
Катастрофа Ту-154 RA-85845 3.07.2001г.
Результаты расследования МАК.
Катастрофа Ту-134 при взлёте (аэр. Гвардейское)
АК "Волга-Днепр" ЛА Ан-124-100 "Руслан"
УАПК = ЗАО "Авиастар-СП"

----------


## ER79

Авиакомпании Icelandair, Air Iceland и Flugfelag Islands / Icelandair, Air Iceland & Flugfelag Islands B757-200 B757-300 Fk50 Sw. Metro

Страна базирования: Исландия
Продолжительность: 182 минуты

Описание: Icelandair - национальный перевозчик Исландии, флот которого составляют самолеты Boeing 757 двухсотой и трехсотой серий. Авиакомпания выполняет рейсы из международного аэропорта города Keflavik в страны Европы и США. Многие пассажиры, путешествуя из Европы в Соединенные Штаты, делают промежуточную остановку в Исландии.
Флот региональных дочерних компаний Flugfelag Islands и Air Iceland составляют турбовинтовые самолеты (Fokker 50 и Sw. Metro), выполняющие полеты как в живописные уголки Исландии, так и в Гренландию и на Фарерские острова.
В фильме Вы увидите полеты на больших самолетах по международным маршрутам, включая полет на Boeing 757-300 в Хитроу, и полеты на маленьких самолетах по местным маршрутам, не говоря уже о фантастических видах и ландшафтах Исландии.

Скачать одним файлом:
http://vip-file.com/download/4ddaf51...Metro.avi.html
или
http://letitbit.net/download/53d6053...art01.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/b69c989...art02.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/b9ecce7...art03.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/169a195...art04.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/768e0f6...art05.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/85f99e7...art06.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/15b1b09...art07.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/854c801...art08.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/f4a7f22...art09.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/b312647...art10.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/abe5154...art11.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/f714f42...art12.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/8116997...art13.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/3b9bfa2...art14.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/2d872c5...art15.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/a73b3b9...art16.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/41a3239...art17.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/b93d8f5...art18.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/d86fce7...art19.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/84ac8e8...art20.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/07c55f3...art21.rar.html
Прежде чем начинать качать проверьте все ссылки.



Авиакомпания InterSky / InterSky Dash 8-Q300

Страна базирования: Австрия
Продолжительность: 185 минут

Описание: InterSky эксплуатирует самолеты Dash 8-Q300 на регулярных европейских рейсах из Берна (Швейцария) и Фридрихшафена (Германия). Зимой авиакомпания вводит чартерные рейсы в Швейцарию, а летом - на побережье Средиземного моря.
Этот фильм один из немногих, где видеокамера оператора фокусируется на мельчайших деталях, таких как: живописные полеты в Швейцарии, синхронный полет двух самолетов и съемка одного из кабины другого, учения по аварийно-спасательным операциям с реальным дымом в салоне и эвакуацией людей.
Также вы увидите работу экипажа в кабине самолета, предполетную подготовку и внешний осмотр, вы совершите с нами восемь полетов с эффектными и запоминающимися заходами на посадку, особенно на острове Эльба.

Скачать одним файлом:
http://vip-file.com/download/8f369b5...-Q300.avi.html
или
http://letitbit.net/download/48f8971...art01.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/0716297...art02.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/fc30195...art03.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/2cf37b4...art04.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/6c6fe57...art05.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/31d4836...art06.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/601d984...art07.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/e8e5293...art08.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/bf39945...art09.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/71b35e6...art10.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/3a7aa39...art11.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/d5be984...art12.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/70d55f1...art13.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/f29ece9...art14.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/a282a09...art15.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/7b6e018...art16.rar.html
Прежде чем начинать качать проверьте все ссылки.



Авиакомпания Malmo Aviation / Malmo Aviation Avro RJ100

Страна базирования: Швеция
Продолжительность: 103 минуты

Описание: Malmo Aviation управляет целым флотом современных самолетов Avro RJ100 на внутренних маршрутах Швеции, а также на нескольких Скандинавских и Европейских направлениях. Чартерные рейсы также распространяются по 60 различным маршрутам.
В течение фильма мы проследуем внутренним рейсом на Avro RJ100 из Гетенбурга в парочку очень живописных мест: Умео, расположенного в северной части Швеции и в стокгольмский аэропорт Бромма, находящегося прямо в городе; кульминацией этого фильма, вероятно, будет пара рейсов на лыжный курорт Инсбрук (Австрия), Шамбери (Франция), с их впечатляющими заходами и посадками между долинами и вокруг очень высоких гор.

Скачать одним файлом:
http://vip-file.com/download/feb5c78...RJ100.avi.html
или
http://letitbit.net/download/91e5374...part1.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/bd8ca13...part2.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/4fbfb47...part3.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/a398979...part4.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/3484414...part5.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/47eecd3...part6.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/d8615b1...part7.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/73965d2...part8.rar.html
Прежде чем начинать качать проверьте все ссылки.



Авикомпания VG Airlines / VG Airlines A330-200

Страна базирования: Бельгия
Продолжительность: 96 минут

Описание: VG Airlines специализируется на длинных трансатлантических перелетах из Брюссель в Бостон, Нью-Йорк и Лос Анджелес, начиная с 2002 года с флотом, состоящем из 3-х Airbus A330-200; рейсы из Лос Анджелеса продолжаются в Ереван (Армения). В дополнении к этому авиакомпания совершает полеты и в страны Европы.
VG Airlines нанимает экипажи Sabena для пилотирования своих самолетов, и они (пилоты) подробно расскажут вам о самолете Airbus A330 как на земле, так и во время полетов в Северную Америку. Вы узнаете, как работают системы по управлению самолетом, как пилоты ориентируются над океаном и многое другое... Также данный фильм включает живописный взлет из Нью-Йорка на закате и ночную посадку в Бостоне.

Скачать одним файлом:
http://vip-file.com/download/dfa3606...0-200.avi.html
или
http://letitbit.net/download/310fdd5...art01.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/8a03861...art02.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/1371a22...art03.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/14ea5a2...art04.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/2ac32b2...art05.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/fe11ea5...art06.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/4132c39...art07.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/19a9721...art08.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/7674a22...art09.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/8337995...art10.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/1b70cf3...art11.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/8159d56...art12.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/a2a31b7...art13.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/9a976a6...art14.rar.html
Прежде чем начинать качать проверьте все ссылки.



Авиакомпания Swiss / Swiss International Airlines A340-300

Страна базирования: Швейцария
Продолжительность: 178 минут

Описание: Airbus A340-300 - флагман авиакомпании Swiss. Первый из 12 новых A340 поступил в авиакомпанию в июле 2003. Этот самолет используется на дальнемагистральных маршрутах, предоставляя пассажирам 8 мест First Class, 48 мест Business Class и 172 места Economy Class.
Этот фильм представляет один из маршрутов, обслуживаемых A340 из его хаба в Цюрихе в Бангкок и Сингапур. Вы проведете с экипажем 5 дней на пути в Азию. Экипаж расскажет Вам о маршруте, самолете, его кабине, системах, компьютерах и т.д...
Следите за посадкой в Бангкоке, Сингапуре, а также за нестандартной "малошумной" посадкой ранним утром в аэропорту Клотен (Цюрих), исключающей полет над Германией.

Скачать одним файлом:
http://vip-file.com/download/7c95df7...rt-1-.avi.html
http://vip-file.com/download/e4bda66...rt-2-.avi.html
или
http://letitbit.net/download/1a06fa5...art01.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/adaca74...art02.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/c7d0361...art03.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/e8544b3...art04.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/a55e819...art05.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/bcf6c46...art06.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/f3846a5...art07.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/c117586...art08.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/d77f503...art09.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/247d522...art11.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/638e253...art10.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/48eca67...art12.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/3eacf81...art13.rar.html

http://letitbit.net/download/7c3eb89...art01.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/fe409a4...art02.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/2af4554...art03.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/688c8c5...art04.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/add2971...art05.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/1026462...art06.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/62e00f5...art07.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/ffc4c22...art08.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/ce36d89...art09.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/f953fe7...art10.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/94f74a4...art11.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/7112556...art12.rar.html
Прежде чем начинать качать проверьте все ссылки.



Авиакомпания Swiss / Swiss International Airlines MD11

Страна базирования: Швейцария
Продолжительность: 70 минут

Описание: Скоро из SWISS уйдет в отставку его последний MD11, который эксплуатировался в течение десятка лет на маршрутах во всем мире. Swissair был одним из первых эксплуатантов MD11 и стал наибольшим оператором этого типа самолетов в Европе.
Этот диск позволит Вам узнать всё от и до об этом большом самолете . Экипаж хорошо покажет работу в кабине и операции дальнемагистрального полета на Южную Америку.
Вы увидете то, что они должны сделать прежде чем войти в самолет, выполнение ими таблицы контрольных проверок, услышите коммуникации с ATC, получение экипажем инструктажей по маршруту и ещё намного больше, включая внешний маршрут осмотра, посещение отдела бортового радиоэлектронного оборудования, где была установлена новая система телевидения плюс вид обычной обстановки в кабине, представление инженером по техническому обслуживанию и другое...

Скачать одним файлом:
http://vip-file.com/download/ea60336...rt-1-.avi.html
или
http://letitbit.net/download/5f71c29...part1.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/b3430a4...part2.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/217e625...part3.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/a694401...part4.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/1dca2a8...part5.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/34a9184...part6.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/d7e3937...part7.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/9b2f4c3...part8.rar.html
Прежде чем начинать качать проверьте все ссылки.

----------

